

Ask HN: Programmer Job Crunch in SF? - mbenjaminsmith

I caught a couple of mentions in recent threads about people having a hard time finding a programming job in the Bay Area. Is this a growing trend? I don&#x27;t pay attention that closely but I&#x27;ve understood programmers to be in very high demand in the Bay Area for a number of year now.<p>If so, can anyone comment on the underlying factors that my be causing this? Enough supply now? Fewer jobs? Outsourcing?
======
nostrademons
I haven't seen it amongst my friends (who, admittedly, are usually Googlers).
Nor do I hear it from startup founders I've talked to, all of whom have
complained that it is ridiculously difficult to hire good engineers.

It's possible that it could be that there are more marginal devs moving out to
the Bay Area without many skills because they hear the pickings are good. If
you can't program, you will find it hard to find a job as a programmer
regardless of how good the market is. But anyone who's got a couple years of
experience - or even if they don't, if they've done an iPhone app or a webpage
as a hobby project - seems to have many options available.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
> all of whom have complained that it is ridiculously difficult to hire good
> engineers.

Thanks. I guess I was mostly wondering if that trend is changing.

------
prostoalex
More context needed. An iOS engineer will spend different time on the market
than a .NET developer.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Thanks. Yeah, I don't have anything really substantial to add. I was just
connecting some dots and wondered if there was an underlying trend.

